# Clowns hosting their new bta



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

hahaha "get away from the f***ing tank"


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That's pretty cool


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

haha ya sorry about the talking on there, my friends kids were being brats and the audioswap took to long


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

my ocellaris clowns have a HUGE lta that they host, sometimes i cant even see the male when he goes in there


----------

